# Pb.envoi mail par Freebox



## Philweb83 (25 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Mon IPAD n'envoie pas les mail, j'ai le message suivant "La connexion au serveur d'envoi smtp.free.fr a échoué". 
J'ai appelé le SAV Apple qui n'a pas trouvé d'où venait le pb. ils pensent qu'il s'agit d'un blocage au niveau de la freebox et qu'il serait nécessaire de rentrer les paramètres de lIPAD.
Nous avons essayé de modifier le prt smtp, mais cela n'a rien changé.
Pour info, je reçois bien les mails.

Si quelqu'un connait la solution, merci de m'en informer. :

Salutations


----------



## momo-fr (26 Août 2010)

Vérifie dans tes réglages de SMTP que tu ne soit pas en connexion SSL, j'avais ça par défaut au départ sur mon iPad, j'ai désactivé et ça roule, par contre je note que la présence active ou non de serveurs SMTP secondaires ne change rien, c'est bien le premier qui fonctionne (avec 3.2.2), j'espère que ce bug sera corrigé avec la 4.0 car j'ai plusieurs serveurs SMTP par compte.


----------

